# Fitness for Golf !!



## Ackley (May 23, 2013)

Fitness should be must in the life specially in the Golf game because without of the fitness we cant play any game in the life.So exercise work so good for keep fitness of the body and health....


----------



## mackdsouza (Jun 17, 2013)

Ackley said:


> Fitness should be must in the life specially in the Golf game because without of the fitness we cant play any game in the life.So exercise work so good for keep fitness of the body and health....


Yeah, you are right. Fitness is not only necessary in golf but also for games like Cricket, Football, Tenis, and other games.


----------

